

HIncludes – alternative to ESI and templates - dedalus
http://mnot.github.io/hinclude/

======
kolev
Looks nice, but isn't implement an HTML Imports [1] polyfill instead a better
future-proof idea? Here's one I just found [2] (used in Polymer).

[1]
[http://w3c.github.io/webcomponents/spec/imports/](http://w3c.github.io/webcomponents/spec/imports/)

[2]
[https://github.com/polymer/HTMLImports](https://github.com/polymer/HTMLImports)

